# 4212 problem



## cold_blue (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello,
I have an l989 Simplicity 4212 that I use year-round mowing and snow blowing in Vermont. I am having problems and believe the Eaton 700-009 Hydro is the cause, but want to be sure before I buy a unit. When driving forward at slow speeds, the tractor will lurch forward and stop (or slow to a crawl) and then lurch forward again. At full speed, it runs steady. When moving the transmission control level slowly back and forth, I do not get a smooth transition in ground speed. I have previously changed the hydro fluid, but can change it again.

I really like the tractor and it has worked great for many years.

Thanks for any comments or suggestions. 

dave


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

I thought i replied to this, but it may have been deleted or lost. Check the belt tension, if it is tight enough your hydro unit may be done for. I looked one unit up on one because the guys trans was cracked from a collision with a road vehicle. The hydro on the small tractor was 500-700 dollars. So start looking on craigslist and buy a used one. You can find em for 100 bucks with a blown engine online easy.


----------

